# Biete Teile aus der S7 Welt



## N_Fected (28 Dezember 2010)

Verkauf wegen Projektaufgabe meine S7 Teile die ich fast alle in der bucht erwoben habe sie sind Alle OVP und die meisten noch Versiegelt

zum Verkauf stehen folgende Bauteile:

1x
*CPU* *315* 2DP 500€
6ES7 315-2AG10-0AB0
E-Stand 07
FW-Stand v2.6.6

2x Versiegelt je 100€
DO 32x0.5A
6ES7 322-1BL00-0AA0
E-Stand 07

1x Versiegelt 100€
DI 32x
6ES7 321-1BLoo-A00A
E-Stand 05

1x Versiegelt 100€
AO
6ES7 332-5HD01-0AB0 E-Stand 10

2x Versiegelt je 100€
AI
6ES7 3317KF02-0AB0
E-Stand 05

1x Versiegelt 150€
Simatic Interface Module IM151-1 Standard
6ES7 151-1AA05-0AB0
E-Stand 01
FW-Stand V2.2.4

2x Versiegelt
6ES7 134-4GB00-0AB0 je 50€

1x
6ES7-134-4GB11-0AB0 50€

1x 5er Pack Versiegelt 100€
4DI 24V DC
6ES7 131-4BD01-0AA0

1x 5er Pack 125€
4DO 24V DC 0.5A
6ES7 132-4BD02-0AA0

Produkte sind fast alle nochVersiegelt geräte waren wegen zeitmangels noch nie im Einsatz.

Auf wunsch kann ich euch Bilder davon schicken weitere Fragen bitte per PN

MFG N_Fected


----------



## Corosop15 (28 Dezember 2010)

Setze doch mal Preise daneben. Schließlich bist Du der Anbieter.

Gruß
Corosop15


----------



## N_Fected (30 Dezember 2010)

Jetzt Besser?????????????????????


----------



## päbra (7 Januar 2011)

Hallo

ich bin händler.
wenn du uns teile anbieten kannst.
bitte an paebra-gbr@gmx.de


mfg f.päsch


----------

